# Mounting a panel to a concrete wall



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Some people mount them on plywood. Leave the sheet larger so there's room to attach a GFCI receptacle box, phone stuff, and alarm panels if they're in the same area. The ideal installation involves keeping the plywood from directly contacting the concrete due to moisture. You can mount some strips of 1x treated material to the wall and mount the plywood to that. Or for a cleaner look you can use some roofing felt between the plywood and the foundation wall. Trim it once the plywood's installed. I'd avoid treated plywood because of its corrosive nature to metals.

As for anchors, a hammer drill is pretty important. You could use ramset nails if you have access to a ramset gun but occasionally they'll blow out the concrete. Tapcons are a good way to go in my opinion, and they're easy to install.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Why drill extra holes. Mount the panel directly to the wall. Get the blue screws or nail drivers. Panels are designed to have a little space behind them when surface mounting.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Why drill extra holes. Mount the panel directly to the wall.


I always mount directly to the wall.

1/4" plastic anchors for small panels, 3/8" sleeve anchors for bigger stuff.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

If it's my choice, I'll mount a panel directly to a concrete or block wall. As stated above most, if not all, panels have dimples in the back of the can to provide a bit of space from the wall. Only 1/8" or so, but it keeps the moisture out. 

If the back of the panel was flat, I'd definitely use plywood. Or 1X2s. 

I usually use Tapcons. Quick and easy.

Rob


----------

